# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Rotura canal

## Chusa

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/bierzo/revienta-canal-de-endesa-en-toreno_761796.html


*Revienta el canal de Endesa en Toreno**El reventón abre un cráter de ocho metros, anega prados y arrastra 300 metros una sección del muro. La Guardia Civil había acordonado la zona minutos antes tras recibir la alerta de un vecino que vio la fisura.*

----------

